# American Idol 4/25/2007 "Idol Gives Back Results?" *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

What do they have in store for us tonight..

Results time!...

Melinda is safe.. the rest later.
More results..
Blake is safe.
more results.
Phil is safe
Lakisha is safe what a shock...
Chris is safe
Jordin is safe too what a shock!!!!!! not!! 

This weeks votes added on to next weeks total and the bottom 2 will both go home next week.... Jordin looked like she was going to puke for a second there..

Finally Bono..


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Did Ryan just mess up the opening? WTH just happened?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Ryan just said "the most shocking results ever in the history of the show." 

What does that mean? Unless they are doing some dumb ass twist, it would mean that Melinda or Jordan got the boot. Nothing else would be shocking.

Hmm... Twist or bad result?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

If Jordin or Melinda get the boot that would be heinous...


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

RegBarc said:


> Did Ryan just mess up the opening? WTH just happened?


Seemed that way, didn't it? He said something about doing the intro again and getting it right.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

He said the exact same thing at the end of the show last night. I think they aren't kicking anyone off tonight.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

SoupMan said:


> Seemed that way, didn't it? He said something about doing the intro again and getting it right.


I just rewound to see and he did blow that big time.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I think (spoilerized because of dialidol results):


Spoiler



Melinda is going to go home. Dialidol has her in teh bottom 3, and if he's talking about shock, then I'm thinking she leaves. Jordin isn't going anywhere this week. HOWEVER, I had 777 votes for Melinda that didn't get reported to DialIdol, because I never, not once, got a busy signal, and results aren't reported back to the server until you have at least 1 busy signal.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

sptnut said:


> He said the exact same thing at the end of the show last night. I think they aren't kicking anyone off tonight.


Yeah, this is what I think too. I think no one is getting the boot.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I guessed that last night.

Now I think that's the right answer too. No one is going home.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

Didn't they do the "nobody goes home" thing a few seasons ago. I can't remember the reason.....


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Season 2 had a non-elmination due to a disqualification.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

HAHA better than Sanjaya... Seal!!!!!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

They are going to go through every person and say to them "You're safe." Until they get to the last two and say "you're both safe."


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

ping said:


> Season 2 had a non-elmination due to a disqualification.


That's it. Thanks.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

carrie underwood is so damn gorgeous.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> carrie underwood is so damn gorgeous.


Indeed! Isn't she dating Tony Romo or whatever his name is?


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Paula looked pretty good on stage. Well, at least her puppies did...


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

HomieG said:


> Paula looked pretty good on stage. Well, at least her puppies did...


Let the puppies breathe!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I missed the first half hour (TiVo picked up another show tonight ).

Where is Bono?


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Bringing all those kids out on stage....American Idol figuratively got it's bottom 2 ribs removed.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I missed the first half hour (TiVo picked up another show tonight ).
> 
> Where is Bono?


No Bono yet.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

I have to give Kelly Clarkson/ Jeff Beck best performance of the night so far.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I know that certain people are going to say that Kelly looked big, but I think she looked great.

And sounded great too.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

yeah.. she was really good. So Jeff Beck on guitar.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

That's the most amusing Simpsons bit I've seen in years.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Elvis duet = lame.

Just because you _can_ do something, doesn't mean you _should_ do something.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I think Elvis isn't singing live...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

okay hologram Elvis was pretty cool!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> I think Elvis isn't singing live...


WHA!!!


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> Elvis duet = lame.
> 
> Just because you _can_ do something, doesn't mean you _should_ do something.


I am actually enjoying this. I think they did a great job with it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> okay hologram Elvis was pretty cool!


I thought so. I know many might not care for Celine Dion (myself normally included) but I thought that was very impressively done.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

BrandonRe said:


> I am actually enjoying this. I think they did a great job with it.


I agree. That was exceptional. They paid a lot of attention to detail to produce that so well.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Only a little way through this, but I wanted to note that Kibera was one of the main locations that The Constant Gardener was filmed. I thought I recognized it in previous segments. They used a lot of locals during the scenes there and built some sort of makeshift bridge during the film that remained there afterwards. Don't remember the purpose exactly.

http://www.constantgardenertrust.org/


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm hoping this is just the thing to push Elvis to finally come out of hiding... perhaps on this season's finale?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I think the iTunes store *knows* who gets kicked off. Just a hunch.

-k


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Did they get the 50 Million calls they were shooting for last night?


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

kbmb said:


> I think the iTunes store *knows* who gets kicked off. Just a hunch.
> 
> -k


Good suggestion.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

so noone is getting the boot tonight?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Did they get the 50 Million calls they were shooting for last night?


Yes, and then some.


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

Hugh Grant looked absolutely horrible during the Staying Alive montage. Not aging well at all. Kirstie Alley wearing a church garb during the same bit was a pretty shameless plug for a supposedly charitable show like tonight - she's starring in Fox's version of the Vicar of Dibley.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

kbmb said:


> I think the iTunes store *knows* who gets kicked off. Just a hunch.
> 
> -k


Ok....guess not.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

kbmb said:


> Ok....guess not.


Or they are a week early...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

sptnut said:


> He said the exact same thing at the end of the show last night. I think they aren't kicking anyone off tonight.


Ding Ding Ding Ding Ding! WINNER!


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Su-prise, su-prise, su-prise!

On the train this morning, I was sitting there reading the Inquirer. All of a sudden, I smelled something awfully rank. It was overpowering. Everyone around me smelled it too. Someone had actually defecated in their seat in our car.

The look on everyone's faces was priceless. We all could smell it. We all knew what it was. But no one said a word. The conductors in the train actually opened up the doors of the train to air it out, it smelled so bad. Not only did someone just crap in the train randomly, it was just stewing and fermenting.



This experience of mine on the train today was more pleasent than this ridiculous special.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

HomieG said:


> Or they are a week early...


Probably.


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

Why am I not surprised? I feel so bad for Jordin, and then she could barely sing their big number. Which got cutoff for me because Idol went over and Lost started.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> This experience of mine on the train today was more pleasent than this ridiculous special.


Sorry to hear your TV only gets one channel and has no on/off switch. What a shame.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

RegBarc said:


> Su-prise, su-prise, su-prise!
> 
> On the train this morning, I was sitting there reading the Inquirer. All of a sudden, I smelled something awfully rank. It was overpowering. Everyone around me smelled it too. Someone had actually defecated in their seat in our car.
> 
> ...


Not a suprising post from a pony-hawk fan....


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

HomieG said:


> Sorry to hear your TV only gets one channel and has no on/off switch. What a shame.


Well, I should be more specific, I watched a total of 30 minutes of it. Fast forwarded all commercials, watched 1 minute of the Elvis BS, some of Kelly Clarkson's performance...

It just seemed poorly executed. The director in LA should be fired.

Trust me, I did navigate away when I could. I went back when I knew something pertinent was coming up (thanks to this thread). In total, though, it just was a total let-down.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

DUSlider said:


> Not a suprising post from a pony-hawk fan....


He entertained more than people give him credit for. Terrible singer, good entertainer.

Nevermind the antithesis of pony-hawk fans are the Idol Purists. Arguably worse.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Elvis looked good for being dead for nearly 30 years.


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

HomieG said:


> I agree. That was exceptional. They paid a lot of attention to detail to produce that so well.


Detail is exactly what it was lacking - the picture looked really bad in HD. I guess given old, fuzzy video of Elvis to work with they chose to downres the live stuff for the sake of consistency. Probably a difficult choice for the technical guys to make, but I didn't like how it looked.

The performance itself was okay, but I prefer the Natalie and Nat King Cole post-mortem duet.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

pantherman007 said:


> Detail is exactly what it was lacking - the picture looked really bad in HD. I guess given old, fuzzy video of Elvis to work with they chose to downres the live stuff for the sake of consistency. Probably a difficult choice for the technical guys to make, but I didn't like how it looked.
> 
> The performance itself was okay, but I prefer the Natalie and Nat King Cole post-mortem duet.


If viewed on an HD set, the Natalie/Nat King Cole duet would probably look very much the same.

Given that they have no HD footage of Elvis to work with, this was really the only way they could've presented it. Trying to upconvert Elvis would have really made him look computer generated, I guarantee you. It would've looked like a bad video game, and would've totally ruined the illusion of reality. By taking the original footage, cleaning it up as best as possible, then downrezzing everything else to match, it rather impressively presented the illusion of reality, even if it wasn't HD.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I think they told them that no one was going off. The looks on the faces were not the usual relief and they didn't all go "Whaaaaat?" when Ryan said Jordin was safe. She was almost laughing during the announcement (as was Blake).

If they suddenly announced that all were safe, you think they would have immediatlely hugged or there would have been confusion? They reacted too quickly to all being safe.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> I think they told them that no one was going off. The looks on the faces were not the usual relief and they didn't all go "Whaaaaat?" when Ryan said Jordin was safe. She was almost laughing during the announcement (as was Blake).
> 
> If they suddenly announced that all were safe, you think they would have immediatlely hugged or there would have been confusion? They reacted too quickly to all being safe.


I said the very same thing to my wife.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I think they told them that no one was going off. The looks on the faces were not the usual relief and they didn't all go "Whaaaaat?" when Ryan said Jordin was safe. She was almost laughing during the announcement (as was Blake).


I don't think they told them. I do believe that they figured it out at the end of the show filming, so they've "known" for two days now. I sensed a note of "oh, please, this is pointless...." (hence the laughing) but still an undercurrent of slight nervousness, as if to say "...but what if our guess is wrong?"


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

As usual kelly clarkson sounded great. I really liked that song too... if her new album is more like that and less like previous albums I'm in for one. Is she preggers or something? Had a weird dress on, I assumed it was more than just putting on some pounds.

I don't like Josh Groban(sp?) but he had a really good performance too, I guess. I can't believe he still can sing that song without dying of boredom. He surely has performed it a million times by now.

Can't decide if adding the votes together is good or bad. About 2/3 of the votes will come from this week if the usual voting numbers are in next week.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> As usual kelly clarkson sounded great. I really liked that song too... if her new album is more like that and less like previous albums I'm in for one. Is she preggers or something? Had a weird dress on, I assumed it was more than just putting on some pounds.


I think she is just putting on more weight.

I liked her last album. had some great songs on them. I'm sure her new one will sell well, too. She's no flash in the pan.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't think that Kelly is really putting on all that much weight - if any. That caftan she was wearing just wasn't flattering in the least. Celebs can make poor fashion choices from time to time. The only thing I can think is that she chose that outfit because it was somewhat African themed...? Maybe, something like that. Oh, well, she's still easily the most talented singer Idol has ever produced.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I don't think that Kelly is really putting on all that much weight - if any. That caftan she was wearing just wasn't flattering in the least. Celebs can make poor fashion choices from time to time. The only thing I can think is that she chose that outfit because it was somewhat African themed...? Maybe, something like that. Oh, well, she's still easily the most talented singer Idol has ever produced.


she's put on some weight since her Idol days. Look at her arms.

Still, she's pretty. Sings great. She was good on Idol, got better as a pro. And I think she'll probably be the most successful Idol, too. Carrie will stick around for a while, too. But I don't think anyone else will come close.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> she's put on some weight since her Idol days. Look at her arms.


Oh, well, that's undeniable... besides for the fact that was 6 years ago, she also looked very worn ragged during and by her days on Idol, just due to all the stress she and the other contestants were under. I just meant I don't think she's suddenly gained (much) weight recently.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought that was a terrribly mean thing to do to Jordin and it seemed like people were consoling her and she appeared to be crying when she turned around. If that was fake, it fooled me.

Also fooling me was when Jordin and Chris stood up and Chris had a mic in his hand (I didn't notice anyone else with one) and I thought, "Boy, I wonder who's getting ready to sing his goodbye song".

I must get more sleep!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I thought that was a terrribly mean thing to do to Jordin and it seemed like people were consoling her and she appeared to be crying when she turned around. If that was fake, it fooled me.
> 
> Also fooling me was when Jordin and Chris stood up and Chris had a mic in his hand (I didn't notice anyone else with one) and I thought, "Boy, I wonder who's getting ready to sing his goodbye song".
> 
> I must get more sleep!


What she did to "You'll Never Walk Alone" last night was a terribly mean thing to do. She deserved a good jolt.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Figaro said:


> What she did to "You'll Never Walk Alone" last night was a terribly mean thing to do. She deserved a good jolt.


I honestly don't think it's nearly as bad as you make it out to be. She clearly showed her age, but also showed her talent and her potential for even greater talent to come.

I mean, I'll make you listen to Jerry Lewis singing the song on a loop if I hear you complain about it again.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I honestly don't think it's nearly as bad as you make it out to be. She clearly showed her age, but also showed her talent and her potential for even greater talent to come.
> 
> I mean, I'll make you listen to Jerry Lewis singing the song on a loop if I hear you complain about it again.


Just listen to the audio of it again. It is atrocious! The caterwauling at the end just makes my skin crawl. If by talent you mean the ability to frighten wildlife then I am with you!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> she's put on some weight since her Idol days. Look at her arms.
> 
> Still, she's pretty. Sings great. She was good on Idol, got better as a pro. And I think she'll probably be the most successful Idol, too.


I saw her live last summer. She can really put on a show.


----------



## sixseven (Jan 6, 2005)

That was the happiest Klingon bass player I've ever seen! Awesome!


----------



## mojomom (Oct 6, 2005)

RegBarc said:


> Su-prise, su-prise, su-prise!
> 
> On the train this morning, I was sitting there reading the Inquirer. All of a sudden, I smelled something awfully rank. It was overpowering. Everyone around me smelled it too. Someone had actually defecated in their seat in our car.
> 
> ...


Thank you for saying this! I thought I was insane after reading the positive reviews on this board. This Idol Gives Back special was ghoulish and ill-conceived. Let pop trash be pop trash.

Simon and Ryan Seacrest visiting dying AIDS victims in Africa, set to the soundrack of Grey's Anatomy? Paula Abdul wearing a muy distracting pneumatic push-up corset and told us about illiterate families in Kentucky, where a success story is a kid whose favorite book is Captain Underpants? This is charity?

This nightmare of a spectacle was melting my brain when the corporate sponsors were announced: Ford, AT&T, Coca-Cola, Con Agra Foods (makers of Reddi-Whip and Slim Jim), Exxon Mobil, News Corporation (owner of Fox News, The New York Post, MySpace and TV Guide, among others), Allstate and the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation. Somehow this list of mega-corporations felt like the perfect scene-setter to explain the whole night. This well-intentioned but inane and disjointed spectacle was truly the mutated offspring of junk food, media conglomeration, big oil, and intellecutal monopolies.

I guess I'll go chug a Coke, put gas in my Land Rover, eat a Slim Jim and watch Fox News. Then all of this will probably start to make sense.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, it's always a good idea to criticize the bill & melinda gates foundation. God knows that tool of an organization has nothing but selfish intentions and never does anything for anyone.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

I thought I saw Gillian Anderson in that Bee Jees "Staying Alive" thing. Anyone else?


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Amazing night of TV. Make sure everyone donates!!


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

RegBarc said:


> Well, I should be more specific, I watched a total of 30 minutes of it. Fast forwarded all commercials, watched 1 minute of the Elvis BS, some of Kelly Clarkson's performance...
> 
> It just seemed poorly executed. The director in LA should be fired.
> 
> Trust me, I did navigate away when I could. I went back when I knew something pertinent was coming up (thanks to this thread). In total, though, it just was a total let-down.


Do you have a heart of stone? Just curious.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

My heart is made of pixies and unicorns.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Jesda said:


> My heart is made of pixies and unicorns.


Mine is made of pixie wings and unicorn horns. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

A few comments:

Kelly was bigger in her Idol days, lost a lot of weight and now is back to where she was or perhaps more so 

Where was Borat ?

If no one knew she was staying how come there wasn't a cheer or jeer from the audience after Chris was safe ?

according to this, totally unfounded, report, that was an Elvis impersonator. If not can someone please explain how they did it ? (personally I don't think this guy looks like Elvis - check Google - but I still would like to get some idea how they did it.

http://www.lacrossetribune.com/articles/2007/04/24/news/z09elvis24.txt


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> according to this, totally unfounded, report, that was an Elvis impersonator. If not can someone please explain how they did it ? (personally I don't think this guy looks like Elvis - check Google - but I still would like to get some idea how they did it.
> 
> http://www.lacrossetribune.com/articles/2007/04/24/news/z09elvis24.txt


Well, that in fact does clear up a few questions that I had.

You know how they have body doubles for movies and TV shows for certain shots, where they don't need or want the "hero" actor present? (A couple of reasons: the shot is a wide shot where you couldn't see the "hero" clearly, so no need to waste the expense of getting the actual actor; or because there's a risk to the actor)

More than likely, they used the Elvis impersonator as a body double, just to basically let both Celine know where the "Elvis" would be, and to have something for the cameras to actually film where they didn't actually have the correct footage. Meld this together with the tight shots which were computer edited from the original footage, and the audio which was all actually Elvis singing, and you have a very convincing production.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

That was quite an outfit Paula had on there. :up: I think she outdid Haley.

BTW, at the beginning of the show, Ryan said he was announcing the contestants in completely random order. This means that Chris and Jordin need not have been the bottom two. So we don't really know who was the best and who was the worst.

It's confusing, because he said all votes are going to count and be added to next week. People tend to remember the last week, and it's possible somebody will do great next week, but be eliminated because of this week.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

The Elvis thing brought back memories of Fred Astaire being whored out to sell vacuums. :down: 

Paula's heart was bursting so much with charity that it showed. Hubba hubba.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

TiVoJedi said:


> I thought I saw Gillian Anderson in that Bee Jees "Staying Alive" thing. Anyone else?


Another "think I saw" on the Stayin' Alive medley - was that Jennifer Love Hewett (long dark hair, white sleeveless blouse)? The one following Hugh Grant in this youtube video: 




-Deb

edited to add link


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

robbins said:


> Do you have a heart of stone? Just curious.


No, just taste and some self-regulation from BS. It was just a self-serving pat-on-the-back for the show.

"Look, we're _doing_ something!"

Bleh.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

I thought Kelly Clarkson and Jeff Beck stole the show. Wonderful performance by a talented singer, and I was so happy she only did some of her usual runs. And Jeff Beck was great. 

I HATED the Elvis/Celine duet. :down:

I liked the Stayin' Alive montage. Fun!

I'd buy Carrie Underwood's version of that song. Very nice and simple, and showed her talent.

Jack Black was funny, and so was Ben Stiller. And the Simpsons bit was great. :up: :up:

I thought Ellen struck just the right note. 

Overall, not as bad as I thought it was going to be.

One mini-rant: I HATE it when people refer to Africa as if it's one monolithic place! It's not; it's a huge continent and the cultures/languages/problems are different in different regions and different countries. They didn't go to all of Africa, Ryan and Simon went to Kenya and Carrie Underwood went to South Africa. /soapbox


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

American Idol producers.....DIE, DIE, DIE, LAIRS!

I voted for Phil like crazy in hopes that the over-rated P.O.S. Chris Richardson might actually leave.

You lied to me. You wasted my time. Why are you messing with the formula? Go give money to the poor and starving and leave me out of it!

Are they just stupid? Idol is one of the most highly rated shows of all time. Haven't they ever heard the saying "If it ain't broke...."

I'M LIVID.

AND WHERE WAS BORAT????? You promoted that he would be on the show! *ANOTHER LIE!!!!!!*


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

I guess all of those people who refused to accept that Elvis lives are looking pretty foolish this morning.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

The only good things for me were the Simpsons, Jeff/Kelly, and Paula's puppies.
Apart from that, meh. 

But my son was very moved and upset by the Africa videos, and is making a donation.
That made the show a smash hit for me.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Elvis duet = lame.
> 
> Just because you _can_ do something, doesn't mean you _should_ do something.


The U.K. has a show called Duet Impossible where this is what they do all of the time. I've downloaded some torrents of it in the past and I find it pretty cool. There's also lots of it on YouTube. With the right modern artists doing it, it's good way for kids to be introduced, and maybe even like, music from way before their time.

On a somewhat related topic, since Lulu was on Idol this year... One of the wierdest episodes of Duet Impossible is they had some modern U.K. boy band (don't remember who) sing "Shout" with footage of a 15 year old Lulu who sang it back in the 60's. Near the end of song, 15 year old Lulu "morphs" into her modern day self who is now really on the stage. Living Lulu then then ends up doing a duet with Marvin Gaye.

We've all seen morphing, but seeing a once young person morph into their modern day self was very bizarre.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> No, just taste and some self-regulation from BS. It was just a self-serving pat-on-the-back for the show.
> 
> "Look, we're _doing_ something!"
> 
> Bleh.


Yeah, I know what you mean. If only they would donate to their local episcopal church and brag about that instead of thinking about kids in africa and NOLA. Selfish self congratulating jerks.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

mojomom said:


> Con Agra Foods (makers of Reddi-Whip and Slim Jim)


Con Agra makes a heck of a lot more than those two products; they're not even worth mentioning. Unless you eat only local grown livestock and produce, there's nothing much you can consume on a daily basis that doesn't have *something* to do with Con Agra.

And picking on the Bill & Melinda Foundation? Wow. Just wow.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. If only they would donate to their local episcopal church and brag about that instead of thinking about kids in africa and NOLA. Selfish self congratulating jerks.


Ah, more substance. You just like following me around these threads, don't you? I'm flattered.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> I'M LIVID.
> 
> AND WHERE WAS BORAT????? You promoted that he would be on the show! *ANOTHER LIE!!!!!!*


I was waiting for him all night. They also promoted that Gwen Stefani would be on again and she wasn't. At least as far as I could remember.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Chapper1 said:


> I was waiting for him all night. They also promoted that Gwen Stefani would be on again and she wasn't. At least as far as I could remember.


I pointed that out to the Gwen fan with on my commute in this morning. I could have sworn they had a promo with her being there. Though I don't remember any Borat promo, this is beginning to not surprise me.

I was at least hoping for an appearence by Stefani, not a performance.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

What did Kelly Clarkson do? Something glitch in the middle of my broadcast and I got 15 minutes of a still shot from a Everyone Loves Raymond promo. Ms. Clarkson is one of the few Idols I can actually enjoy. She has a nice butt too.


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

Mr. Soze said:


> But my son was very moved and upset by the Africa videos, and is making a donation.
> That made the show a smash hit for me.


Sucker


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

Figaro said:


> Ms. Clarkson is one of the few Idols I can actually enjoy. She has a nice butt too.


Its awful big now. But when it comes to singing.....underwood looks like a rookie!


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Figaro said:


> What did Kelly Clarkson do? Something glitch in the middle of my broadcast and I got 15 minutes of a still shot from a Everyone Loves Raymond promo. Ms. Clarkson is one of the few Idols I can actually enjoy. She has a nice butt too.


She sang realtively OK (not her best performance, but commendable), but didn't look to good. Her dress was pretty unsightly, and her makeup was borderline Goth.

Doesn't detract from her amazing singing ability or natural beauty, but it was (unfortunately) a let-down for me.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Mr. Soze said:


> The only good things for me were the Simpsons, Jeff/Kelly, and Paula's puppies.
> Apart from that, meh......


+1

Loved the Simpsons. Nice to see Jeff Beck out there with Kelly. That gurl can sing!!!!

And Paula also had her clip on microphone just right that it looked like......er.....the puppy's nose..... 

I also thought Keira Knightly looked pretty darn good!! 
:up: :up:


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

No mention of Michael Jackson showing up?



My wife and I both thought Teri Hatcher looked more like MJ than herself last night.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> Ah, more substance. You just like following me around these threads, don't you? I'm flattered.


If by follow you around you mean participate in American Idol threads, which you like to troll, and point out troll-like activities, then yes.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

DougF said:


> No mention of Michael Jackson showing up?
> 
> My wife and I both thought Teri Hatcher looked more like MJ than herself last night.


my wife's words to the tee, in response to WTH is that.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> If by follow you around you mean participate in American Idol threads, which you like to troll, and point out troll-like activities, then yes.


Trolling to you is to not vote for the best singer only, and to vote for the best entertainer. God forbid we go all holistic on you.

But hey, I've got better things to do. Like watch Fantasia's movie about throwing up in the morning and pregnancy.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> Trolling to you is to not vote for the best singer only, and to vote for the best entertainer. God forbid we go all holistic on you.
> 
> But hey, I've got better things to do. Like watch Fantasia's movie about throwing up in the morning and pregnancy.


No, trolling is to repeatedly post the phone number in huge font in the same thread, insult every charity that is not your own, claim taxes are charity, go on endlessly about fantasia's tv appearances, etc. I don't give a crap who you vote for or who you advocate. When you start spamming threads with phone numbers and no content and making absurd claims about charities, that is when you have relocated to under the bridge.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

DougF said:


> No mention of Michael Jackson showing up?
> 
> My wife and I both thought Teri Hatcher looked more like MJ than herself last night.


She did look absolutely horrible. How the mighty have fallen. She was so hot in the nineties.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Figaro said:


> She did look absolutely horrible. How the mighty have fallen. She was so hot in the nineties.


She still looked a lot better than helena bonham carter. And "Adam Sandler"


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> No, trolling is to repeatedly post the phone number in huge font in the same thread,


"Real Fans" do this as well. But please, go on!



> insult every charity that is not your own,


Or insult the American Idol Gives Back idea and two other charities, but please, revise history and go on!



> claim taxes are charity,


Forced charity, but given to the less fortunate nonetheless, but please, go on!



> go on endlessly about fantasia's tv appearances, etc.


In all the seasons during and since she has won, I've only mentioned her twice. Endlessly? Heh. Go on!



> I don't give a crap who you vote for or who you advocate.


Yes you do. See above where you called it trolling. This is getting entertaining actually.



> When you start spamming threads with phone numbers


Case closed.



> and no content and making absurd claims about charities,


Heh, now that's just funny.



> that is when you have relocated to under the bridge.


"Hi, Pot? Yeah, this is the Kettle."


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Elvis' "performance" definitely involved a double. There were several shots later in the song where the Idol contestants moved in to provide backing (hum) and they were absent in the close-up shots. It was well done, however.
If you replay, you'll see that none of the long shots show a clear view of his face.

I also called the no-one goes home twist. It occurred to me that they couldn't promote the show on Tuesday saying that there would be a shock result BEFORE the voting if it was anything else!

For those that asked, the quoted figure for the voting was 70 million.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

How could I have forgotten to mention this already? Last night was the first time that I ever heard Il Divo sing. Jeebus! Simon has even worse taste in opera singers than he does in pop singers. They were absolutely terrible. Only one of them gave the slightest hint of having an ok voice. The others were so bad. Especially the Batmanuel baritone and the Marvin Martin tenor.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Figaro said:


> How could I have forgotten to mention this already? Last night was the first time that I ever heard Il Divo sing. Jeebus! Simon has even worse taste in opera singers than he does in pop singers. They were absolutely terrible. Only one of them gave the slightest hint of having an ok voice. The others were so bad. Especially the Batmanuel baritone and the Marvin Martin tenor.


I listened to 10 sec before I hit the FF button, my wife yells stop.

You like this?, No, but the're Cute!

Women!


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I listened to 10 sec before I hit the FF button, my wife yells stop.
> 
> You like this?, No, but the're Cute!
> 
> Women!


I was the one who wanted to watch them when my wife wanted to FF, because I like that song. At around that same 10 second spot as you, I said "I want to keep liking that song" and hit FF.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

RegBarc said:


> No, just taste and some self-regulation from BS. It was just a self-serving pat-on-the-back for the show.
> 
> "Look, we're _doing_ something!"
> 
> Bleh.


Yeah, but if it gets more medicine and more food to people who need it, then in my mind the end justifies the means.

I do believe that some of the money will go towards beneficial things.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> "Real Fans" do this as well. But please, go on!


No, trolls do it. Even trolls who like the same singers I do.



> Or insult the American Idol Gives Back idea and two other charities, but please, revise history and go on!


American Idol Gives Back is not the charity. Keep trying. Perhaps since you have done such extensive research, including apparently numerous double blind scientific studies, you could enlighten us as to where money would be better spent? No? Thought not.



> Forced charity, but given to the less fortunate nonetheless, but please, go on!


No, taxation is not charity. There is absolutely zero substance to this claim. Furthermore, all of your taxes do not go to social programs. Only a small portion do. If you actually did any research on where your money goes, you'd know that very little actually benefits the less fortunate.



> Case closed.


Good, so you admit you were trolling. I'm glad we are on the same page.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, but if it gets more medicine and more food to people who need it, then in my mind the end justifies the means.
> 
> I do believe that some of the money will go towards beneficial things.


And I'd be more concerned about what percentage goes. If I can give to a charity that gives out nearly the maximum it possibly could, I give to that charity (which I do). Giving to one structured like a tele-thon, I generally stay away from.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> And I'd be more concerned about what percentage goes. If I can give to a charity that gives out nearly the maximum it possibly could, I give to that charity (which I do). Giving to one structured like a tele-thon, I generally stay away from.


Why don't you post those charities then instead of spewing BS about other charities that you don't approve of? You know, as in, do some good instead of being a jerk about other charities...


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> No, trolls do it. Even trolls who like the same singers I do.


Basically, anyone by your definition, not by a commonly accepted one. Gotcha.



> American Idol Gives Back is not the charity. Keep trying. Perhaps since you have done such extensive research, including apparently numerous double blind scientific studies, you could enlighten us as to where money would be better spent? No? Thought not.


This is part of your problem - since you disagree with me, now you're just blatantly making crap up from thin air.

The idea is charity, and American Idol Gives back is a vehicle - yes, I understand the distinctions, the end result is the same.



> No, taxation is not charity. There is absolutely zero substance to this claim. Furthermore, all of your taxes do not go to social programs. Only a small portion do. If you actually did any research on where your money goes, you'd know that very little actually benefits the less fortunate.


Taxation today in the United States is an issue of the have's paying for the have-nots. I don't have a problem with that per se. I do, however, have a problem with people demanding more in the form of 'it wouldn't hurt'.



> Good, so you admit you were trolling. I'm glad we are on the same page.


You'd make a fantastic fiction writer.


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

RegBarc said:


> And I'd be more concerned about what percentage goes. If I can give to a charity that gives out nearly the maximum it possibly could, I give to that charity (which I do). Giving to one structured like a tele-thon, I generally stay away from.


what is it you guys say? +1

I doubt you will convince these guys that have been pimped hard by Seacrest and gang and the 'hollywood flies'...you know


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Why don't you post those charities then instead of spewing BS about other charities that you don't approve of? You know, as in, do some good instead of being a jerk about other charities...


Being a jerk?

Hold on, let me go out of my way to capitulate to you, who calls me a jerk.

Ready? Now, wait patiently for the charities. Wait for it....wait for it...wait for it...

....

Wait for it...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Anyone who repeatedly posts in the same thread nothing but a phone number in huge font is by my definition a troll, yes. I'm sure I am not alone in thinking this.

He's not going to convince anyone that this cause is a bad one if he refuses to offer up an alternative. Incidentally, just because a charity has extremely low overhead does not make it a good cause. If I donate $100 and $99 of it goes towards hiring lawyers for nazis who want to protest in central park, it's not what I'd consider a better cause than one where $50 of it goes towards malaria treatments.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

pick-me-up said:


> what is it you guys say? +1
> 
> I doubt you will convince these guys that have been pimped hard by Seacrest and gang and the 'hollywood flies'...you know


At this point, with the gentlement before you calling me a jerk, I'm pretty sure it's a lost cause to try to convince him. He just doesn't like me. Oh well.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> Being a jerk?
> 
> Hold on, let me go out of my way to capitulate to you, who calls me a jerk.
> 
> ...


Let me finish it for you...

"I donate 15% of my paycheck to the episcopal church I attend on Sundays. That is a worthy cause."


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Anyone who repeatedly posts in the same thread nothing but a phone number in huge font is by my definition a troll, yes. I'm sure I am not alone in thinking this.


I'm sure you're "not alone", either. I'm sure there are some people who indeed agree with you. But there's still a large gap between people who would agree with you, and consensus amongst people who use teh interwebs.



> He's not going to convince anyone that this cause is a bad one if he refuses to offer up an alternative. Incidentally, just because a charity has extremely low overhead does not make it a good cause. If I donate $100 and $99 of it goes towards hiring lawyers for nazis who want to protest in central park, it's not what I'd consider a better cause than one where $50 of it goes towards malaria treatments.


You know what the biggest incentive to me coughing up the charities are? Calling me a jerk again. I like it.

And if you'd like to go back earlier in this thread, you'll see I already did name one of the charities I do recommend.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Let me finish it for you...
> 
> "I donate 15% of my paycheck to the episcopal church I attend on Sundays. That is a worthy cause."


Negative. But please, go on.


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

RegBarc said:


> At this point, with the gentlement before you calling me a jerk, I'm pretty sure it's a lost cause to try to convince him. He just doesn't like me. Oh well.


its their cash and if they are that dense...jokes on them. I'd personally rather help Oprah build schools for girls in Africa and hopefully we can bring them to the level of us more fortunate - get them all cell phones so they can drive and talk at the same time (sorry just got to work and couldn't help but notice all the women talking and driving)


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

RegBarc said:


> And I'd be more concerned about what percentage goes. If I can give to a charity that gives out nearly the maximum it possibly could, I give to that charity (which I do). Giving to one structured like a tele-thon, I generally stay away from.


Sure, that's fine. And perhaps you do give to charity. We all do. 

What I'm saying (and perhaps you agree) is that this charity had amazing exposure and got people to give who wouldn't give otherwise. So the amount of dollars getting to people in need went up because of this event.

Hence, event = good.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

pick-me-up said:


> its their cash and if they are that dense...jokes on them. I'd personally rather help Oprah build schools for girls in Africa and hopefully we can bring them to the level of us more fortunate - get them all cell phones so they can drive and talk at the same time (sorry just got to work and couldn't help but notice all the women talking and driving)


If they want to blow their money, fine by me as well.

I wasn't out there telling them to donate to my charities.

The aforementioned gentleman is absolutely intent on making me donate to American Idol Gives Back, or to repent my sins.

I just won't bother with him anymore.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Sure, that's fine. And perhaps you do give to charity. We all do.
> 
> What I'm saying (and perhaps you agree) is that this charity had amazing exposure and got people to give who wouldn't give otherwise. So the amount of dollars getting to people in need went up because of this event.
> 
> Hence, event = good.


You see, I'm not sure about this point (I don't dispute it as wrong, I'm just not sure).

It may raise awareness of the charities or problems themselves, but I think a lot of people will not change their habits because of that. In other words, I'm not sure of the efftiveness of it in the end.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Geez... I remember when American Idol threads were fun.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> I wasn't out there telling them to donate to my charities.
> 
> The aforementioned gentleman is absolutely intent on making me donate to American Idol Gives Back, or to repent my sins.


No, I don't want you to donate to AI gives back. I would like you to stop libelling charities like UNICEF or assuming AI gives back is not a worthy cause based on wild speculation without offering a viable alternative. The only result that would have is that $1 of their $20 (assuming insane overhead) does not go to charity.

Unlike you I actually have posted an alternative charity site that one could go to if they were interested in one of the causes AI mentioned.

And yes, I checked this thread and unless you count taxation as a charity you named or think an unnamed charity with low overhead counts, you did not post in this thread. If I missed it, my apologies. So far your posts on last night's topic are nothing but inflammatory and offer no useful counter advice except to research overhead - which is not the sole factor most people should use in determining whether something is a good cause.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> So far your posts on last night's topic are nothing but inflammatory


Possibly in response to yours? Well, not just possibly...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Geez... I remember when American Idol threads were fun.


It's not the same anymore. Maybe this can get us back to better times?


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Can I suggest that you two either:

A) Get a room!! or;
B) Take your fruitful discussion to http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=349492

To call this thread-hijacking is a serious understatement.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Figaro said:


> It's not the same anymore. Maybe this can get us back to better times?


Mmmm... wardrobe malfunction


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Apologies for hijacking.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

mcb08 said:


> Can I suggest that you two either:
> 
> A) Get a room!! or;
> B) Take your fruitful discussion to http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=349492
> ...


+1, except that they pretty much trashed that thread in the same way. I suggest they just take it to PM.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

That thread was about charity donations, it's perfectly reasonable to argue over charities there.


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

So do we have a theme for next week?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Geez... I remember when American Idol threads were fun.


Bring back Sanjaya and Legs!!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Bring back Sanjaya and Legs!!


That'll be on "American Idol - All Stars Edition"


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

pick-me-up said:


> So do we have a theme for next week?


I hope it involves them all wearing black just so the white this week makes some sense. Maybe goth? Depeche Mode as a mentor?


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

TAsunder said:


> I hope it involves them all wearing black just so the white this week makes some sense. Maybe goth? Depeche Mode as a mentor?


Good point...what was up with all the white?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

all white can be just fine when worn by the proper person.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pick-me-up said:


> Good point...what was up with all the white?


I think it's tied to the ONE Campaign. That seems to be their "color"


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

Figaro said:


> all white can be just fine when worn by the proper person.


YUM


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

The Simpsons bit on youtube.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

pick-me-up said:


> So do we have a theme for next week?


No official theme announced on air, but we can guess based on the fact that


Spoiler



Bon Jovi


 are the mentors.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

aindik said:


> No official theme announced on air, but we can guess based on the fact that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hair bands?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Hair bands?


I figured it would either be that or their catalog specifically.

Meta-question for the spoiler police: Is the theme for next week a spoiler if it isn't announced on the air?

For now, I'll spoilerize this joke because it gives away next week's mentor:


Spoiler



Singing "Who Says You Can't Go Home," THIS is Sanjaya Malakar


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

*SANJAYA IN 2008*


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Why are we spoilerizing it. It's in the episode description:



Spoiler



"Bon Jovi mentor the five remaining finalists before they perform songs from the band's repertoire"


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

ping said:


> Why are we spoilerizing it. It's in the episode description:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Episode descriptions are generally treated as spoilers here. I didn't want to ruffle feathers.

I'm glad to hear it's the


Spoiler



Bon Jovi


 catalog, though. That'll be interesting to see, considering there are no contestants left on the show who have even an inkling of rock in them.

Predictions:


Spoiler



Phil sings "Wanted, Dead or Alive" or "Blaze of Glory" (technically not part of "the band's" repertoire, as it was a Jon Bon Jovi solo record). Chris attempts "I'll Be There for You." Blake does some beatboxing on "Keep the Faith," a song that I hate, or "Lay Your Hands On Me." The three women? I have no idea what they can sing credibly from the Bon Jovi catalog. Jordin sings "Runaway"?


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

aindik said:


> Episode descriptions are generally treated as spoilers here. I didn't want to ruffle feathers.


Um, OK, I guess. Seems strange. Better unquote me then.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I couldn't help but think of this bit when they were showing the African footage:






Has anyone seen this before? For that reason, I couldn't get into the show last night.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow not to thread jack, but what a difference a year makes! I just did a GIS for Katharine McPhee, good golly there are a lot more results these days. I feel like a kid with a bunk in a candy store.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Katherine is very cute but not that cute. I don't get the infatuation with her. I see better looking women on my train every day.

I do respect your right to have one though.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I so hope the contestants knew beforehand that there was no one being eliminated. Otherwise, it would have been terribly cruel to do that to Jordin.

I was impressed by the Elvis thing. I'm glad they used the young Elvis and not the old one.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Katherine is very cute but not that cute. I don't get the infatuation with her. I see better looking women on my train every day.
> 
> I do respect your right to have one though.


She is really really pretty. She was a voice major. Most girls who are voice majors are bat**** crazy. Bat**** chicks are usually demons in the sack. It all adds up my friend, it all adds up.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

So was that an ep of AI or a telethon? It seemed kind of strange that they turned this reality show into a telethon.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

timckelley said:


> So was that an ep of AI or a telethon? It seemed kind of strange that they turned this reality show into a telethon.


both. They had some musical performances, did the "you are safe" thing, and then asked for people to doante money.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

aindik said:


> Episode descriptions are generally treated as spoilers here. I didn't want to ruffle feathers.
> 
> I'm glad to hear it's the
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to next week. In a trainwreck sort of way. I love


Spoiler



Bon Jovi


 , and will be really interested to see how the remaining 6 perform songs from that catalog. Potential to be really craptastic.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> carrie underwood is so damn gorgeous.


I was FF thru some of the Africa and some of the lame singing. At what point did Carrie sing and what did she sing?



Turtleboy said:


> I know that certain people are going to say that Kelly looked big, but I think she looked great.
> 
> And sounded great too.


Kelly goes up and down in weight all the time. I think it was her video of "Since you've been Gone" where I thought she looked very thin.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It's now confirmed (as I reported earlier  

before the real show Celine sang to an Elvis recording with an Elvis impersonator.

For the TV they replaced the impersonator with an Elvis image but some long shots and the back shots were of the impersonator. It was still very well done though.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I was FF thru some of the Africa and some of the lame singing. At what point did Carrie sing and what did she sing?


She didn't sing live. They sent her to Africa and, over footage of that, they played a studio recording of her covering "I'll Stand By You," which was quite good.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

aindik said:


> She didn't sing live. They sent her to Africa and, over footage of that, they played a studio recording of her covering "I'll Stand By You," which was quite good.


Girl's got some acne cheeks. Damn HD.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

aindik said:


> She didn't sing live. They sent her to Africa and, over footage of that, they played a studio recording of her covering "I'll Stand By You," which was quite good.


Sanx! I did see that.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Girl's got some acne cheeks. Damn HD.


We noticed too.

HD really does bring out the blemished, doesn't it?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Just like Sanjaya's sister got her chest youtubed and posted over there, I wonder if Paula's overflowing outfit last night will get put on youtube.

Edit: Here it is.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

timckelley said:


> Just like Sanjaya's sister got her chest youtubed and posted over there, I wonder if Paula's overflowing outfit last night will get put on youtube.
> 
> Edit: Here it is.


Mmmm, so round. Just like perfect cup cakes...


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Seacrest's flub was not shown in the West Coast.. got a youtube clip?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jpwoof said:


> Seacrest's flub was not shown in the West Coast.. got a youtube clip?


I was wondering whether they'd cut that out on the West Coast. I couldn't find it on youtube.

It was really funny. He totally screwed up reading the intro off the prompter, to the point that what he said made no sense. Then he said "let's do that again," and made the camera guy wheel back around to his initial position. Then, he said "I can't read that far away," and then finally got it right.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Why was he doing a re-take if the show is supposed to be live?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> Why was he doing a re-take if the show is supposed to be live?


It WAS live. He flubbed and redid the intro which was then cut from the West Coast showing.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I FF'd thru about 90% of last night's show, not what I watch Idol for.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Langree said:


> I FF'd thru about 90% of last night's show, not what I watch Idol for.


That's what I say. I wanted to FF thru more than I did, but my wife wouldn't let me. Well, she let me FF thru most of the singing, but she wanted to see a lot of the charity spiel, which I was frankly bored with (for the most part). That whole show could have been condensed down to 5 minutes. 

Well, I'd leave in the few minutes that showed Paula's body in that outfit though. 

Question: Next Wednesday, when Phil and Chris get shown the door, will they both be doing loser encores on the same night?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

timckelley said:


> Question: Next Wednesday, when Phil and Chris get shown the door, will they both be doing loser encores on the same night?


I don't see why they wouldn't. Back before the top 12 were chosen, they'd have four loser encores in one night.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

BTW, I was just thinking that I'm being presumptuous to think that Phil and Chris are the next two to go. My wife sort of thinks Lakisha is about to go.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

timckelley said:


> BTW, I was just thinking that I'm being presumptuous to think that Phil and Chris are the next two to go. My wife sort of thinks Lakisha is about to go.


I my dream night next week would be a Lakisha and Chris double header.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

BTW, I think Blake is a good singer, but his song choice "Imagine" was really too simple of a song. There's not much you can do with it. My wife also doesn't like the shape of his mouth when he opens it. 

As usual, Jordin was the best of the week.  But I disagree with Randy's assessment that her performance was the best ever by any contestant of any episode of any season of AI, ever. I don't even think it was Jordin's best of her performances, but I still think it was better than the other 5.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

aindik said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't. Back before the top 12 were chosen, they'd have four loser encores in one night.


A loser duet with a Sanjaya hologram.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

So I guess Kelly and Carrie must be the only two idols with something to give back? Seems Ruben, Fantasia and Taylor could have at least pre-recorded something. Not that I cared about seeing any one of them so it is just as well. Though I do wish that Ruben had been on so you guys could snark about how fat he is....and sweaty too...eeewwww.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

etexlady said:


> So I guess Kelly and Carrie must be the only two idols with something to give back? Seems Ruben, Fantasia and Taylor could have at least pre-recorded something. Not that I cared about seeing any one of them so it is just as well. Though I do wish that Ruben had been on so you guys could snark about how fat he is....and sweaty too...eeewwww.


I only saw four former Idol contestants last night. Kelly, Carrie, Chris Daughtry and Sanjaya.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

aindik said:


> I only saw four former Idol contestants last night. Kelly, Carrie, Chris Daughtry and Sanjaya.


I could be wrong, but I thought I caught a glimpse of Brandon in the audience.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Langree said:


> I my dream night next week would be a Lakisha and Chris double header.


Same here.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Am I the only thinking "Annie? yeah...still"?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Figaro said:


> It's not the same anymore. Maybe this can get us back to better times?


Figaro... I'm disappointed in you. Very immature.

But THIS pic is more mature:


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Here she is with straight hair - not sure if I prefer her with curly or straight hair:


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> Here she is with straight hair - not sure if I prefer her with curly or straight hair:


I prefer the curly, but there isn't a damn thing wrong with the straight. Speaking of straight, I need a moment.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmm McPhee!!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm McPhee!!


Sadly, the most attractive girl (Haley) is gone now, though I suppose Jordin is kind of cute.

Lakisha is just too massive, and Melinda has no neck, and her mouth is too big. 

Also, notice we have 3 girls and 3 guys now. The whole time since the final 24, it's stayed fairly even, even though the judges said the girls were way better than the boys.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Figaro said:


> I prefer the curly, but there isn't a damn thing wrong with the straight. Speaking of straight, I need a moment.


I think you can see the curlies here:



BrettStah said:


>


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> I think you can see the curlies here:


If only...sigh....


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

timckelley said:


> Sadly, the most attractive girl (Haley) is gone now, though I suppose Jordin is kind of cute.


Sadly? She couldn't sing! My ears are thankful that she is gone. Give me good singers, not someone who looks good trying to sing.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

TomK said:


> Sadly? She couldn't sing! My ears are thankful that she is gone. Give me good singers, not someone who looks good trying to sing.


Good point. It's sad that she couldn't sing better. That body packaged with a better voice would have been nice.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

timckelley said:


> Sadly, the most attractive girl (Haley) is gone now, though I suppose Jordin is kind of cute.
> 
> Lakisha is just too massive, and Melinda has no neck, and her mouth is too big.
> 
> Also, notice we have 3 girls and 3 guys now. The whole time since the final 24, it's stayed fairly even, even though the judges said the girls were way better than the boys.


McPhee should have had more leg exposure like Haley and she might have won last year..


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> McPhee should have had more leg exposure like Haley and she might have won last year..


she could have come out bare nikid and she still would have lost (prob. even more so )


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> she could have come out bare nikid and she still would have lost (prob. even more so )


America is stupid, but it isn't that stupid.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

There were way to many members of the Soul Patrol last year to let Katherine win.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Figaro said:


> America is stupid, but it isn't that stupid.


some things are better off left to one's imagination


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> some things are better off left to one's imagination


somethings, but not this.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Damn....I go away from this thread for 24 hours and my wonderful McBoobies shows up!

Nice!

Speaking of Bon Jovi.....does anyone know if they will be singing from the Bon Jovi Catalog or will it be a (pop) Metal night?

Imagine Sanjaya singing Never Say Goodbye or You Give Love a Bad Name. It's too bad Gina isn't still here. BJovi night was made for her.

Songs I would like to see sung, off the top of my head......

Phil: Blaze of Glory (from Young Guns)
Lakisha: I cannot think of anything I would like to hear her sing....
Jordin: Dead or Alive, Never Say Goodbye, Wild in the Streets, Who Says You Can't Go Home
Chris: see Lakisha
Blake: Not sure yet
Melinda: See Lakisha


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jlb said:


> Damn....I go away from this thread for 24 hours and my wonderful McBoobies shows up!
> 
> Nice!
> 
> ...


Whoever sings "Who Says You Can't Go Home" will go home.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

mmmmmm.....Bon Jovi.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Wouldn't it be a shocker if Melinda and Jordin get kicked off next week? (I think a mutiny should result if that happened.)

Sometimes I wonder if the person who got the least votes this week was somebody major, and so the producers came up with this "nobody gets kicked off" rule as a way to stave off a mutiny.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I think they were just way too caught up in the "feel good" aspect to bring it down by booting someone - I think that was how it was planned all along. After all the unicorns and butterflies I don't think they wanted to sully it with an elimination.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

timckelley said:


> Wouldn't it be a shocker if Melinda and Jordin get kicked off next week? (I think a mutiny should result if that happened.)
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if the person who got the least votes this week was somebody major, and so the producers came up with this "nobody gets kicked off" rule as a way to stave off a mutiny.


I doubt it, I think it really was to preserve the "feel good" vibe they had going.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

timckelley said:


> Wouldn't it be a shocker if Melinda and Jordin get kicked off next week? (I think a mutiny should result if that happened.)
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if the person who got the least votes this week was somebody major, and so the producers came up with this "nobody gets kicked off" rule as a way to stave off a mutiny.


But they are combining the charity votes with next weeks' votes. Given that next weeks' votes are likely to be half of the charity votes, those getting the fewest charity votes have a lot to make up for. It's very likely, statistically speaking, that it won't be the worst performance next week that goes home.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

ping said:


> But they are combining the charity votes with next weeks' votes. Given that next weeks' votes are likely to be half of the charity votes, those getting the fewest charity votes have a lot to make up for. It's very likely, statistically speaking, that it won't be the worst performance next week that goes home.


I understand the 'feel good' argument, but this argument I don't exactly follow. If they had gone forward with elimination this week, whoever got the least votes would be definitely, 100% out. By combining the two weeks, this week's loser still has a chance, though admittedly may still get kicked out next week anyway, but maybe not. But even if they do get kicked out, they at least get one more week of footage on a show that only has 3 more weeks of footage after that, and if the person who was going to get kicked out was major, I was just thinking it could be worth it to the producers to allow that person to survive at least one more week.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

timckelley said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the person who got the least votes this week was somebody major, and so the producers came up with this "nobody gets kicked off" rule as a way to stave off a mutiny.


They were planning this since at least Sunday when the performance show was filmed-- Ryan said at the end of that show that Wednesday night would have one of the biggest shocks in Idol history. They had no way of knowing who would get the lowest number of votes then.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Melinda and Jordin will both be fine if they don't win -- probably better off. The winners always have to sing crappy songs.

Lakisha will be ok too -- but in a more specialied area -- R&B or Gosepel or maybe Broadway.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I know that certain people are going to say that Kelly looked big, but I think she looked great.
> 
> And sounded great too.


Her arms were disturbingly big.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought it was appropriate that Lakisha sang a song by a fellow lisper.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

timckelley said:


> Wouldn't it be a shocker if Melinda and Jordin get kicked off next week? (I think a mutiny should result if that happened.)


I wouldn't be surprised. She's a good singer, but as for being an "idol" she doesn't have the complete package.

I don't think she'll win.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Raj said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. She's a good singer, but as for being an "idol" she doesn't have the complete package.
> 
> I don't think she'll win.


So are you saying she looks like Shrek?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

What does 'she' equal? My post you quoted mentions two singers.


----------

